# re umberto olive oil



## madman (Feb 21, 2005)

heres one i found in the 1890s layer of the dump i dig, above it was 4 ft of earth amazingly not broken ANY FEED BACK??  mike


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2005)

close up of embossment     keep diggin  mike


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 21, 2005)

I have dug several bottles exactly like yours, dimensions and shape, unfortunately none of them have any embossing on them.[&:]  That's a nice find there..


----------



## nitedigger (Feb 21, 2005)

I've dug two or three of them over the years.The ones without the embossing are more common around my area.The last embossed one that I dug was aqua colored,looks like yours might be clear from the pictures.


----------



## madman (Feb 22, 2005)

HEY THANKS GUYS for the replys, ive dug the unembossed also, but they were alot larger  and broken , the bottle in the picture is light green,    happy diggin   mike


----------

